# Let me just say.." I love my cuddeback"



## Arrow3 (Dec 6, 2005)

For those of you who have been wanting to buy a trail cam, go ahead and spend the extra money and get you a cuddeback....I went and got my card out of mine on Sunday and it had "79" pics on it!!!   Of course with it set on a 1 min delay I had a lot of the same deer but man what some clear pictures....Out of 79 pics I only had 2 that didn't have anything in them....If you have a cuddeback, you know what Im talking about when I say they are awesome.....This spike even likes it...


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Dec 6, 2005)

Great looking eleven pointer!!!!


----------



## ultramag (Dec 6, 2005)

Brandon i put my cuddeback in th woods today.a couple of questions for you
1. Dou you leave it on ez mode
2.Do you have to use the card puller to get the card out or is there a button to push
3when you walk up to it do you push the mode button until you see the time before you pull your card
4.when you press the mode and arrow and it says live camera do you have to push mode again or walk away
sorry to have so many ?S


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 6, 2005)

Woody's Janitor said:
			
		

> Great looking eleven pointer!!!!



Looks like the one Al killed...


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 6, 2005)

ultramag said:
			
		

> Brandon i put my cuddeback in th woods today.a couple of questions for you
> 1. Dou you leave it on ez mode
> 2.Do you have to use the card puller to get the card out or is there a button to push
> 3when you walk up to it do you push the mode button until you see the time before you pull your card
> ...



Jerry,

#1 ...yes
#2..There is a button right beside your Flash card...You have to push it but it won't kick the card all the way out...I suggest having a small pair of needle nose pliers handy to get the card out...
#3...When I walk up on mine I push mode untill it says standby...Then I push the up arrow untill it says disarm...It will ask you if you want to disarm and you will push the "c" button for yes....
#4...When it says Live mode, you are ready...You don't push anything else...It is armed and ready to take pics...Remember not to set the camera so high...I set mine about 20-24 inches off the ground...Good luck and don't hesitate to ask more if you need too...


----------



## ultramag (Dec 6, 2005)

Arrow3 said:
			
		

> Jerry,
> 
> #1 ...yes
> #2..There is a button right beside your Flash card...You have to push it but it won't kick the card all the way out...I suggest having a small pair of needle nose pliers handy to get the card out...
> ...



Thanks Brandon
those directions are a little confusing.I will just leave it on the ez mode.Do you just cable yours to the tree and put a padlock on it or screw it to the tree.I love my camera already.I have been running 35 mm camtrakkers for 5 years.i got tired of developing film and buying film. i will have some buck pictures in a couple of days. there are fresh rubs everywhere around my foodplot


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 6, 2005)

ultramag said:
			
		

> Thanks Brandon
> those directions are a little confusing.I will just leave it on the ez mode.Do you just cable yours to the tree and put a padlock on it or screw it to the tree.I love my camera already.I have been running 35 mm camtrakkers for 5 years.i got tired of developing film and buying film. i will have some buck pictures in a couple of days. there are fresh rubs everywhere around my foodplot



I like to use the torx screw with mine....Not so much for theft reasons but for the support on the tree....Its hard to get the camera to stay still on the tree with just the cable...I take my Makita drill to the tree with me..


----------



## ultramag (Dec 6, 2005)

Arrow3 said:
			
		

> I like to use the torx screw with mine....Not so much for theft reasons but for the support on the tree....Its hard to get the camera to stay still on the tree with just the cable...I take my Makita drill to the tree with me..


10-4 Thats what i will do.I was having trouble getting the cable tight enough  to hold the camera tight against the tree.I just wanted to know how you did yours.Thanks for your help.Talk to yall tomorrow i have to get up early in the morning.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Dec 7, 2005)

Considering buying one, what can one expect to pay?


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 7, 2005)

SouthPaw Draw said:
			
		

> Considering buying one, what can one expect to pay?



There is an advertisment in GON this month for $299....Not sure the store...Don't have my GON in front of me....I paid $329 for mine...Most place have them for $350-399...


----------



## ultramag (Dec 7, 2005)

*I love my cuddeback too*

Its nice to see the little buck that was running with droptine that i got oct 8th is surviving.He needs a couple of more years.It sure is nice just changing cards and not buying film


----------



## ultramag (Dec 7, 2005)

*man i love these digitals*

Here he is coming back thru.These pictures are crystal clear.Brandon you were right.I am glad i spent the money.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 7, 2005)

Great pics.....I see you got it set up fine.....I love popping that card in and seeing my pics!!!


----------



## ultramag (Dec 7, 2005)

yep thanks buddy


----------



## JerryC (Dec 7, 2005)

SouthPaw Draw said:
			
		

> Considering buying one, what can one expect to pay?


Gable Sporting Goods in Douglasville is the one with the ad for the 1.3MP Cuddeback for 299.99. -JerryC


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 8, 2005)

It's no secret what I think about my Cudde!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks guy for the pricing info, seen them on Ebay for around 300.00 new also. One more question about the memory cards, Where do you get them? Any store that sells photo accessories?


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 8, 2005)

SouthPaw Draw said:
			
		

> Thanks guy for the pricing info, seen them on Ebay for around 300.00 new also. One more question about the memory cards, Where do you get them? Any store that sells photo accessories?




I bought one of my cards at Wal-Mart and the other at CVS....


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Jan 5, 2006)

Brandon,

How much did you pay for the cards??

Just got my Cuddeback today.

Thanks,

Mo


----------



## DSGB (Jan 5, 2006)

Ultramag and Delton,
How many MP's is your camera?


----------



## BWCA (Jan 5, 2006)

Great pics I have a cuddeback 3 mpix and love it.I am getting ready to set it up on solar and put in north MN on a large feeder.Hope to get some bruisers on it.


----------



## Woody (Jan 5, 2006)

Be careful when buying a Cuddeback.

Quite a few places try and put the 1.3 MP on you at 299.00. -- You can get that camera much, much cheaper.

Get the 3.0 MP for around 329.00. 

Use the cable end for tripping your card. -- Works like a champ.


----------



## JerryC (Jan 5, 2006)

Be careful when buying a Cuddeback.

Quite a few places try and put the 1.3 MP on you at 299.00. -- You can get that camera much, much cheaper.

Get the 3.0 MP for around 329.00. 



			
				Woody said:
			
		

> Use the cable end for tripping your card. -- Works like a champ.


I don't understand. What does that mean? -JerryC


----------



## Woody (Jan 5, 2006)

JerryC said:
			
		

> I don't understand. What does that mean? -JerryC




Jerry --- The cable wraps around the tree to secure the camera.

Since the cable length is actually longer than you need -- you should be able to use the very end of the cable to trip the card release button. --- This release button is located in the card slot and below the card itself.

This will eliminate the need to carry any device with you to remove the card. --- Works great.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 5, 2006)

I just use the cover screw to pop out my card...


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 5, 2006)

SlipperyHill Mo said:
			
		

> Brandon,
> 
> How much did you pay for the cards??
> 
> ...




I think I paid about $35-40 for my 256....and about $12 for my 32 card...


----------



## Mac (Jan 5, 2006)

What kind of battery life do you get?

6V or 12V  is there a solar or big battery pack you can use?


----------



## Woody (Jan 5, 2006)

Arrow3 said:
			
		

> I just use the cover screw to pop out my card...



That would work too. -- But my cover screw has a retainer clip so it doesn't come all the way out.

Both my cards were purchased on ebay (refurbished) for 12 bucks each. (128 mp).

Arrow? -- I'm getting about 3 weeks on batteries right now. -- Is that about right?


----------



## BWCA (Jan 5, 2006)

I have some info under (cuddeback on solar) under gear review. DO NOT use more than 6 volts of power. IT took quite a few calls but spoke with tech guy ay cuddeback and he said more than 6 volts would fry it. This is after the lady that answers the phone told me 12 Volts was fine.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 5, 2006)

Woody said:
			
		

> That would work too. -- But my cover screw has a retainer clip so it doesn't come all the way out.
> 
> Both my cards were purchased on ebay (refurbished) for 12 bucks each. (128 mp).
> 
> Arrow? -- I'm getting about 3 weeks on batteries right now. -- Is that about right?




Woody,

I havn't changed my batteries yet....I haven't checked my camera in about 2 weeks...I hope they're not dead... I think I got good life out of them...


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm getting 4-6 weeks on my Cudde...  But I have it on trails and such, so I'm not takin' tons of pictures. 

I had corn out before season started and I was getting a lot of pictures, so the batteries didn't last that long..  But since having it on a trail or pinch point, I'm getting about 2 months out of my batteries.

I do change them when they get to 2, though also...


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 5, 2006)

Will the cuddeback tell me low battery on the screen?


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 5, 2006)

Brandon, while you're scrolling through the camera settings, you'll see "Battery - 4".  4 is a new battery.

I change mine at 2 just to make sure it won't die on me, and then toss all the batteries into a drawer to use in all the 4D maglights I have.


----------



## JerryC (Jan 6, 2006)

Woody said:
			
		

> Jerry --- The cable wraps around the tree to secure the camera.
> 
> Since the cable length is actually longer than you need -- you should be able to use the very end of the cable to trip the card release button. --- This release button is located in the card slot and below the card itself.
> 
> This will eliminate the need to carry any device with you to remove the card. --- Works great.


OK, I see. That's a good idea. I have mine padlocked at the bottom and use the key to the padlock to pop out the card when I need to. I just didn't put it all into context.

Regarding battery level, it IS on the menu, as someone else already said, but you have to dig and poke for it. I first found it accidentally. -JerryC


----------



## Killdee (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey guys,Heads UP,while I dont own a cuttleback,beware of lowprices online for them.CB has an agreement with authorized dealers to sell the cams at a given price.Some of the dealers online/ebay are not authorized and CB will not honor the warrenty from them.As for memory cards shop around on ebay and you can get cards for half what you pay locally.
Good luck


----------



## Davexx1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Battery life is dependant upon a couple of things.  1) how many photos it takes, 2) how many photos are taken with the flash.  The quality setting may also effect battery life but I don't know.

My batteries usually last at least 2 weeks sometimes more but that was with it taking 300-400 photos a week.

The instructions are written very poorly.  You would be much better off having someone show you and walk thru the settings and set up.

It is advisable to use the long torx screw because that firms up the mounting so as the camera cannot move off target.  It is also a security measure because not many thieves are walking around with a torx head screwdriver.  The screw also fills the hole in the body of the camera.  Without the screw being in place those tiny black ants can get inside the camera and likely do damage.

Do the advanced set up, key in your name, and the two passwords.  That way nobody could ever use your trail cam if they stole it.  If it is ever stolen notify the company at once.  If they sent it back to the Mfg. your name is locked into the software.

Hint: use very simple passwords such as 00001 or similar.  You have to key those in everytime you do anything with the cam.

I use the blunt end of a knife blade to push the button and release the media card and also use the knife blade and finger to grab the card and pull it out.  Always have the camera disarmed before removing the media card.

I use two 256mb cards.  A 256 mb card will hold around 375-410 pics when in the high quality setting.  My cam has filled the card by Wednesday evening then not take any more photos until I get there on Sat and change the card.  If you increase the delay time between photos it will take fewer pics.

Most of my deer pics have been at night after the season started but I did get alot of daylight shots of good deer before the season started.  I also get lots of coons and turkey.

These trail cams are cool and much fun.  I never knew what was walking around my hunting spots when I was  not there until I set the cam up.  What a surprise! The info is very useful in determining where you want to hunt and when.

Good luck.

Dave1


----------



## captainhook (Jan 12, 2006)

I love mine, both of em.


----------



## DCHunter (Jan 12, 2006)

Ok, ya'll convinced me. I'm stopping by Gable's on the way home from work to get mine.


----------



## BRONCO26 (Jan 13, 2006)

we have 5 of them at our camp and all of them work great.you can go to best buy and buy a card reader so you can ck. your photos on your t.v while enjoying your favorite drink.


----------



## Wetzel (Jan 13, 2006)

I also have a question about the Cuddebacks.  When I change batteries, will I have to reenter my name and settings or will they stay like I had them?

I've had my Cuddeback camera since Christmas and so far I love mine also.  I wish I'd bought one earlier.  I'm not getting alot of pictures but the ones I'm getting are very clear.  Here's my best two so far...


----------



## Wetzel (Jan 13, 2006)

one more...


----------



## BRONCO26 (Jan 13, 2006)

Harkins,when You Replace Your Batteries All Of Your Info Will Stay Stored In The Camera.


----------



## Wetzel (Jan 13, 2006)

BRONCO26 said:
			
		

> Harkins,when You Replace Your Batteries All Of Your Info Will Stay Stored In The Camera.


I figured it would or the security code would be worthless, I just wasn't sure.  Thanks.


----------



## reylamb (Jan 15, 2006)

Killdee said:
			
		

> Hey guys,Heads UP,while I dont own a cuttleback,beware of lowprices online for them.CB has an agreement with authorized dealers to sell the cams at a given price.Some of the dealers online/ebay are not authorized and CB will not honor the warrenty from them.As for memory cards shop around on ebay and you can get cards for half what you pay locally.
> Good luck


Price fixing is very much illegal in the US.  Cudde can establish a manufacturers suggested retail price......the can establish a minimum advertised price.....they can establish authorized dealers.  They can not in any way shape or form tell a dealer what the minimum sales price is.


----------



## Killdee (Jan 15, 2006)

Im no lawyer,but I can tell you that several people on trailcam building sites I go to have been burned buying online from unauthorized dealers,and cant get cameras repaired under warranty. KD
Here is the post I was refering to,and the answer from the site administrator.FYI

Hello everyone. I was wondering if anybody could give me some suggestions. I bought a cuddeback from an internet website which I thought was reliable. Then two weeks later when I felt the camera wasn't working right I look at the cuddeback site for warranty info and it does not mention my camera dealer as an authorized dealer. I have not contacted the seller of the camera because his site says 10 days for returns on items and also something like my camera would have to be sent to the manufacturer for warranty. Well I read on the cuddeback website they will not honor it. So I would like to know what I should do with a new cuddeback that has not been out in the brush for more than 2 months.Oh the camera just does not take many pics, wk.1 maybe 15-20 pics wk.2 maybe 10 wk.3 maybe 0 then a dead batter. next week 3-4. This camera is in a high traffic area where i feed corn daily with my truck, most of the time the cam would not even get a pic of my truck.
Please give me some suggestions on what to do with the camera. I would like to throw it out the window it just cost to much.
Well thanks for reading and I hope I get some suggestions.


Just an FYI to anyone looking to buy a Cuddeback. Non-Typical, the makers of Cuddeback, have dealers sign a MAP (Minimum Advertised Price) contract to be an Authorized Cuddeback dealer. If you sell below this price you will be dropped as a dealer and the cam WILL NOT be covered under warranty.

Just make sure you buy from an authorized dealer and you'll be fine. If you want to save $50 and buy from those on Ebay and the Internet selling below dealer price then you must bite the bullet if your cam dies since there is no warranty from Non-Typical. 


--------------------


----------



## reylamb (Jan 15, 2006)

Killdee said:
			
		

> Im no lawyer,but I can tell you that several people on trailcam building sites I go to have been burned buying online from unauthorized dealers,and cant get cameras repaired under warranty. KD
> Here is the post I was refering to,and the answer from the site administrator.FYI
> 
> Hello everyone. I was wondering if anybody could give me some suggestions. I bought a cuddeback from an internet website which I thought was reliable. Then two weeks later when I felt the camera wasn't working right I look at the cuddeback site for warranty info and it does not mention my camera dealer as an authorized dealer. I have not contacted the seller of the camera because his site says 10 days for returns on items and also something like my camera would have to be sent to the manufacturer for warranty. Well I read on the cuddeback website they will not honor it. So I would like to know what I should do with a new cuddeback that has not been out in the brush for more than 2 months.Oh the camera just does not take many pics, wk.1 maybe 15-20 pics wk.2 maybe 10 wk.3 maybe 0 then a dead batter. next week 3-4. This camera is in a high traffic area where i feed corn daily with my truck, most of the time the cam would not even get a pic of my truck.
> ...



As long as you buy from an authorized dealer everything is good to go.  How the unauthorized dealers got the cams in the first place would be an interesting question.

Legally, Cudde can enforce a Minimum Advertised Price, meaning they can tell retailers what the minimum amount they can advertise the cams for.  Bow manufacturers do the same thing.  However, Cudde cannot in any way shape or form tell a retailer how much they can sell the cams for.  Now, if a dealer advertises the cams for sale below the minimum they can loose their dealership.  It is fairly common practice within these "specialty" type industries like hunting.  It offers the smaller mom and pop shops the ability to be able to compete with the big stores like Wally World and Basspro since Basspro and the local shops can only advertise the cams at a certain price.


----------



## Dub (Jan 15, 2006)

Zeiss scopes are handled the exact same way, it seems.  If you don't buy it from an authorized dealer listed on their webpage,then they don't have the lifetime warranty.


----------



## Davexx1 (Jan 16, 2006)

When I change batteries all I have to change afterwards is the time of day.  All else stays the same.

KD

Maybe there is nothing wrong with your trail cam.  Have someone that is familair with the Cuddeback trail cams check it for you and make sure you have the settings right.  Also, the distance from your target area is critical.  I have mine set to "High Sensitivity" and still have to have the cam set up within about 10 or 12 feet of my target area.  The warmer the air temps, the closer the camera has to be.

Experiment with it and see what happens.  Call Erick at Cuddeback and he will help you with info.  The 800 number is on the box.

Good luck.

Dave1


----------

